# good refferences for Anonymous



## Taylor (Feb 7, 2012)

just need to know if there are any individuals who could help me find some relevant information on Anonymous as a movement..I dont want to use youtube.So im curious if theres anyone nice and honest enough to help me out on finding more credible knowledge concerning Anonymous.

I have to stress that i'm not looking for debate, just simply asking for a little guidance..If you get your rocks off being a pretentious prick who automatically assumes i dont get it and ill never get it, all i can really say is I'd rather meet you in person for such an argument. WELL ACTUALLY i guess i really wouldn't, as its most likely a waste of time.


----------

